# Trying to get started w/ Tivo hacks



## paradidl (Mar 23, 2008)

I just purchased the TCD648250B Series3 and want to get started with some of the hacks, particularly TivoWeb. 

Here's a stupid question: How do I get the Tivo to allow telnet sessions? It is alive and well on my network; Tivo Desktop sees it, and it displays the default web page, but it will not respond to telnet or ftp.

Seems like you can't do much hacking until you can establish telnet and ftp sessions.

Is there a newbie guide or FAQ you can direct me to so I can get started?

Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

get your prom hacked first


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Having used a hacked DTivo's and unhacked THD's I don't think you are missing much. The ONLY real benefit I saw with hacking a DTivo was getting the MRV , TTG experience in the first place and you already have that with Tivodesktop and MRV anyway. Unless you have specific needs and specific solutions in mind like getting MRV in the first place I think the whole PROM mod thing isn't worth it.

The only things I miss with a hacked unit is caller ID and being able to transfer HBO movies to my PC.


----------



## paradidl (Mar 23, 2008)

Da Goon said:


> get your prom hacked first


Wow, so I would have to de-solder a prom, hack it, burn a new prom and re-solder just to get telnet and ftp to my Tivo?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

paradidl said:


> Wow, so I would have to de-solder a prom, hack it, burn a new prom and re-solder just to get telnet and ftp to my Tivo?


Yep. Telnet is already there (/sbin/tnlited), however it won't start up unless you put a call for it somewhere in a startup script. Tivoftpd needs to be manually installed. The tivo's built-in firewall will block this traffic unless it is disabled.

However, the kernel checks the filesystem to make sure you haven't mucked with it, and if you have, it deletes your changes. Also, the prom checks the kernel before any of this is even done. Modding the prom allows you to change the kernel, which allows you to modify your root filesystem and install hacks. Tivo really doesn't want people having shell access to their boxes.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

paradidl said:


> Wow, so I would have to de-solder a prom, hack it, burn a new prom and re-solder just to get telnet and ftp to my Tivo?


Replacing the PROM chip only begins to allow you to modify the OS and its files. You would still have to install ftp and telnet daemons before you would have such access.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

paradidl: TivoWebPlus and its modules are reason enough to hack the 5th/6th generation Tivos. I can't wait for a bufferhack to be created for them! There is another forum that is more friendly to this type of discussion - check the first link here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=deal+database+tivo&btnG=Google+Search


----------

